# Home Design for the Farm



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

We have been looking at home designs for a long time and now that we are finally closed on the sale of the farm. This is the design we were thinking of going with. I have looked at a huge number of home designs but this one just seemed to jump out and grab my eye.


<img src="http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=41513">


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

The main level is 2,279 sq. ft. but I think they are including the deck areas.


<img src="http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=41514">


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

It jumped out at me too! It's very appealing. What's the sq. footage on that badboy?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

upper level


<img src="http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=41517">


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Lower level


<img src="http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=41519">


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Front View


<img src="http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=41521">


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Interesting floor plan....any idea on the construction costs/


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MowHoward2210 _
> *It jumped out at me too! It's very appealing. What's the sq. footage on that badboy? *


Mow, the pics are not posting like I wanted so I went back and found the website with the specs. The price was not all that unreasonable either. 

The Alpine


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Wow! You win the lottery Chief and didn't tell me? 

Andy


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *Interesting floor plan....any idea on the construction costs/ *


The website quoted $182,927 but I think there are other costs not included.


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *Mow, the pics are not posting like I wanted so I went back and found the website with the specs. The price was not all that unreasonable either.
> 
> The Alpine *


I got the same images from your posts that were on the website, but the titling on the attachments confused me---wondering how the garage was on the "upper level"!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by admin _
> *Wow! You win the lottery Chief and didn't tell me?
> 
> Andy *


I wish Andy. We gotta have a plan. Then life intercedes.   But ya still gotta have a plan. I still need to talk to a builder and get a more detailed idea of what will be involved. I am hoping that I can roll over the procedes from the sale of my place into the farm house. In any case, the wife and I loved the design. Very practical and easy to heat/cool. The house is designed to be built on the side of a hill or burm. I will post more on this as I learn more. This is gonna be a total learning curve thing for me, building a house.


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Even if there was another 50K in site prep, foundation, and septic
that is a good deal for a house that size.


----------



## GreenMtnMan (Jan 9, 2004)

Hey Chief, that looks like an awfully nice house! Of course how much it costs depends a LOT on how you finish it. I've heard you can approach perfection at around $350/sf  We built a few years ago and learned a lot, so if you have any questions I'll try to help. I will say that we found it well worth the money to hire a general contractor for the job. He ended up saving us his salary and saved us a lot of grief to boot. Don't underestimate the amount of time it takes to shop for all the finish materials, hardware, fixtures, appliances, etc. It takes tons of time driving around and making selections. Before we built we spent a few years making a multipage checklist of hints, energy saving tips, wishlist and must-have items. I'll send it to you on Monday. I think you'll find it useful for reference if nothing else since it has lots of things to think about.


I will definitely keep that in mind Ken. Thanks for the offer and I be taking you up on it. I look forward to reading your list.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Boy, I don;t know Cheif, kinda small isn't it?  

JK real nice. Have you picked a builder yet? If not, shop REAL hard. I felll into the loser builder trap, and it was NO FUN


----------



## GreenMtnMan (Jan 9, 2004)

We went to a Street of Dreams custom home show and saw a house we fell in love with. Very high quality, good attention to detail, and it looked very well built. When it came time to build I contacted the builder for that house and, to my surprise, he was available. We hired him and weren't disappointed. Often the homeowners and GC aren't even talking to each other at the end of a project but our builder has become a good friend. If you have a custom home show in your area it is time well spent to go and check out the homes and get some builder names. It's amazing how some builders do shoddy work even when they know a few thousand people are going to be examining it.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

I cxan see why it jumped out at you.. Very nice.. 

But 182K for that designed house??? i would have guessed double or triple that...


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

We looked at log homes a few years ago. It depends on the manufacturer of the house as to what is included. Some only do the walls, and some do all they way up to turning the key to opening the front door! Site prep, septic, wells and foundations were extra in most all we looked at. Just make sure it is spelled out in language you understand and agree with! 

The only thing I don't like about log homes is they are most all custom homes, and you can't go and look at them and see if you like theway things are set up. You just have pictures, drawings, and measurments to go by. You might think a 10 x 10 den will hold your furniture and when you try it, you don't like it!!!

Looks like an awesome plan Chief, I hope it works out for you!!


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I really like the design of the house! LOTS of outside deck space. I had 2 ideas while looking at the plans.

1. Can any of the deck space be screened to eliminate bugs while sitting outside with out destroying the look of the house? I live in skeeter country and an evening on the deck can result in getting bit a few dozen times.

2. Can bedroom #3 and the garage below be extended in length to allow a 30 foot deep garage? It stinks having a garage that when you pull the truck in to work on it, there is no room to work. You can let the tail hangout in the driveway during warm weather, but it sure is nice to be ALL inside in January in my neck of the woods.

In no way is this a criticism of the design, just ideas that popped in my head that may or may not be of value to you. I am eager to know if the quoted cost is shell only or turn key including finished floors, cabinets etc. It sure is an attractive house!


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

chief are you still looking to build that 'Chalet' on your farm? 

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=41513>


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *The website quoted $182,927 but I think there are other costs not included. *


So! Are you planing on taking it with you? I built this place and never looked back in fact I'm still building (see addition for my new tractor series)
My kids will reap more with every thing I do by adding things rather saving!!

My Home


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *chief are you still looking to build that 'Chalet' on your farm?
> 
> <img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=41513> *


I am still in the works with a possible alternative. If it pans out; I will post some pictures. The lawyers are sorting things out for the time being. :argh: :argh: :argh:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Archdean _
> *So! Are you planing on taking it with you? I built this place and never looked back in fact I'm still building (see addition for my new tractor series)
> My kids will reap more with every thing I do by adding things rather saving!!
> 
> My Home *


The company rep. quoted me a price around 500K which I promptly threw the BS flag on. I have not discounted this house plan but as i mentioned to SJ; I am exploring alternative plans.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

182 K on the site then it goes up to 500K... figures...

too bad its an awesome design...


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

SJ, I haven't given up on it just yet. I plan to educate myself on the costs and issues of building such a home in this particular area first and then consider it.


----------

